# O'Neal gets passionate!



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I heard at his press conference he got so emotional about the team that he cried, thats good to know he wants to win that much. Apparently, the ESPN announcers made fun of him, where's the class?:no:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If they seriously made fun of him, that's really sad on their part.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> If they seriously made fun of him, that's really sad on their part.


yeah it is sad, but I heard it on another board, so I'm not sure if it is true.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

He easily has the most will to win out of every player in the NBA with the exeption of Kobe. I cant believe the ESPN guys would do that though.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

yall are prob the same guy who ripped kobe for crying :yes:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yall are prob the same guy who ripped kobe for crying :yes:


probably, its bad to rip on someone for being passionate, its a rare thing for an NBA player to actually have that will to win now, it should be respected.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yall are prob the same guy who ripped kobe for crying :yes:


Me? Just kidding.

Its O'Neal has shown so much passion this offseason and I think he'll improve alot this upcomming season.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> probably, its bad to rip on someone for being passionate, its a rare thing for an NBA player to actually have that will to win now, it should be respected.


I usually base what players I like on there will to win, If I see a player have that passion they automaticly have my respect.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yall are prob the same guy who ripped kobe for crying :yes:



yea, personally i didnt like the lakers at all, but i thought it was weak when people ripped kobe for cryin when they got eliminated...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I heard at his press conference he got so emotional about the team that he cried, thats good to know he wants to win that much. Apparently, the ESPN announcers made fun of him, where's the class?:no:


If he wants to win that badly and with the talent he already has i wouldn't doubt him making the 50 Greatest of All-Time Team when his careers over

That's just horrible to laugh and joke about a player like that. I hope it isn't true or else i will have lost a lot of respect for the ESPN crew.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: O'Neal gets passionate!*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> If he wants to win that badly and with the talent he already has i wouldn't doubt him making the 50 Greatest of All-Time Team when his careers over
> ...


He could make the 50 greatest, he is still young and has a lot of years left in him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: O'Neal gets passionate!*



> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> He could make the 50 greatest, he is still young and has a lot of years left in him.


It could happen, if he continues to develope the next couple of years. The icing on the cake would be a championship + the finals MVP.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I heard at his press conference he got so emotional about the team that he cried, thats good to know he wants to win that much. Apparently, the ESPN announcers made fun of him, where's the class?:no:


WTF?!  

When Kobe cries, and people make fun of him...it's fine.

But when JO cries and people make fun of him...it's sad and not right?! :|


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: O'Neal gets passionate!*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF?!
> ...


I for one got very mad when Kobe was made fun of, but then again I am a Kobe fan.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: O'Neal gets passionate!*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF?!
> ...


Before you snap you should read the rest of the thread so you see he stood up for Kobe as well.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Good Luck on Jermaine being named one of 50 greatest all time considering they're NEVER going to have another one. It was 50 greatest at the 50th anniversary. Next time is probably going to be 100 Greatest of All time, so you guys are going to have a long time to wait for that :laugh: 

Anyways, it's great that Jermaine O'neal has passion, but if he did cry, he's a sissy like Kobe.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> Good Luck on Jermaine being named one of 50 greatest all time considering they're NEVER going to have another one. It was 50 greatest at the 50th anniversary. Next time is probably going to be 100 Greatest of All time, so you guys are going to have a long time to wait for that :laugh:
> 
> Anyways, it's great that Jermaine O'neal has passion, but if he did cry, he's a sissy like Kobe.


:upset: Just go away...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> Good Luck on Jermaine being named one of 50 greatest all time considering they're NEVER going to have another one. It was 50 greatest at the 50th anniversary. Next time is probably going to be 100 Greatest of All time, so you guys are going to have a long time to wait for that :laugh:
> 
> Anyways, it's great that Jermaine O'neal has passion, but if he did cry, he's a sissy like Kobe.


There is a list of the 50 greatest players. Its doesnt just happen every 50 and 100 years.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

well he did cry, here is an article on it

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/oneal_030716.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

They probably were'nt seriously laughing at him, just friendly joking.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal is a fantastic player who deserves much more respect. 
Kobe is a Jordan clone. An NBA product Jordan replacement, that isn't like Mike.


End of arguement.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> Jermaine O'Neal is a fantastic player who deserves much more respect.
> Kobe is a Jordan clone. An NBA product Jordan replacement, that isn't like Mike.
> 
> ...


I agree O'Neal dosent get the respect he deserves. As for Kobe, he is one of the top-3 players in the NBA, he earned his respect.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe I was a little harsh on the guy. I would probably cry too if I was getting $126 Million dollars.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yall are prob the same guy who ripped kobe for crying :yes:


Kobe's a crybaby, JO's passionate and emotional. 2 different things:yes:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe's a crybaby, JO's passionate and emotional. 2 different things:yes:


You are completly wrong man, you couldent be more wrong. Kobe and JO share the same passion for the game, its stupid to say Kobes a crybaby and say O'neal is a passionate when they do the same thing, its one or the other bub.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> You are completly wrong man, you couldent be more wrong. Kobe and JO share the same passion for the game, its stupid to say Kobes a crybaby and say O'neal is a passionate when they do the same thing, its one or the other bub.


lol the little smiley means i was kidding. they both have the same heart and passion for the game which makes them top players in the league


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I actually think the original comment is true. Kobe has always grown up comfortable, and has always been a crybaby.

"Papa Jellybean, I want a new car." a quote outside the garage in suburban Philly 1995


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> I actually think the original comment is true. Kobe has always grown up comfortable, and has always been a crybaby.
> 
> "Papa Jellybean, I want a new car." a quote outside the garage in suburban Philly 1995


But Kobe easily works harder then any body in the NBA, he would sacrifice himself day and night just to get a little beter. Just cause he was privleged growing up dosent mean he is spoiled, he just wants to win.


----------



## PLAYER H8ER (Jul 17, 2003)

People, the tears weren't tears of passion for the game, they were tears of joy over signing a contract worth 120,000,000 freakin dollars. People dont cry win they win the lottery over passion for the lottery od they? NO! They cry cause of the money! Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money Money money money money money mone money money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hater...........


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Hater...........


Read his post history. I don't know how this guy figured out how to turn on his computer.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

lol, I really dont think O'Neal would be that happy over the money.


----------

